# Question regarding ssh/console and PAM



## uday (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,
Can anybody tell redirect me to right forum where I can ask questions related to SSH/Console and PAM?

Regards,
Uday.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2011)

'General' is fine if it concern the base system's sshd.


----------



## uday (Aug 3, 2011)

By default sshd allows 4 retries on fail login attempts. I want to break this loop to less than or greater than 4 based on error code like PAM_MAXTRIES or some other that I return from PAM module. Is that possible? How?


----------



## markosolo (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you need to explain yourself better - I'm not fully understanding your question.


----------

